# Clipper Recommendation for Low Use



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I need to buy clippers, but I'm not sure which to buy. Usually I'm on board with spending a bit more for high quality items, but in this case I think I want something more budget friendly. The only use for clippers on a Welshie is doing the underside of the neck and a bit on top of the ears, so they will not be used much. I only need the standard #10 or #15 blade. Something smaller would probably be easier for accuracy. 

What is a good pair of budget clippers that will do a decent job? I'd rather not spend $150 if I don't have to.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Wahl has some cheaper clippers, I haven't used them in years but they wern't too bad as long as they were kept sharp. you can find the really cheap kits at walmart


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, Flaming. I will check those out. 

After looking on the interwebz, it looks like a lot of the better brands (like Andis) have trimmers for far cheaper than clippers. I wonder if those would be good enough? I do want them to do a good job, since he is being shown, but it's not like shaving the underside of his neck requires top of the line. I would prefer that they are very quiet though. I used my husband's hair clippers to desensitize him to the sound and he hated them. Then my breeder used her nice clippers on him and he barely flinched because they were quiet and had less vibration.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Thanks, Flaming. I will check those out.
> 
> After looking on the interwebz, it looks like a lot of the better brands (like Andis) have trimmers for far cheaper than clippers. I wonder if those would be good enough? I do want them to do a good job, since he is being shown, but it's not like shaving the underside of his neck requires top of the line. I would prefer that they are very quiet though. I used my husband's hair clippers to desensitize him to the sound and he hated them. Then my breeder used her nice clippers on him and he barely flinched because they were quiet and had less vibration.


My old wahls were fairly noisy so not a good fit then.


----------



## OhChristen (Jun 20, 2013)

I like Andis and use Super 2's at work. I believe Andis sells a clipper that is specifically for smaller trimming jobs, but since I have no personal experience with it, I can't reccomend it with any reliability. I do like the brand for clippers, though. 

I will say, though, I suggest buying pair of good clippers if you can--even if you won't be using them every day. Investig in a quality pair will save you having to repurchase later on; a lot of the "kit" type clippers have weird, non-detachable blades that end up being very costly to replace and parts wear out faster, so on. It is cheaper to spend $150 once than $50 every few uses.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

OhChristen, thanks for the advice. I have heard very good things about Andis. They have a "trimmer" with a #10 blade that I've found for $55, which is really cheap, and it states that it is very quiet. I believe that you can change the blades out too as they wear out.

Would trimming the underside of the neck once every month or two really cause that much wear on clippers? If I had a breed that required more clippering I would definitely shell out the $150, but that seems like so much for such a simple task.


----------



## OhChristen (Jun 20, 2013)

You are welcome! And for such light trimming, something less power-house should be fine. Again, I can't speak from using it myself, but it seems worth a try--especially for the price!

I am just used to people coming in and wanting to buy a 30 dollar kit with combs to shave down a matted yard dog, so my "buy the best you can" speech is automatic. Since you don't plan on doing such a thing, you should be set! Haha!

I also just looked up Andis's Power Trim (is that the one you are looking at?) and it looks pretty solid for what you are needing.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, it is the Power Trim. Glad you think it looks like a good idea! I couldn't believe the price for something that seems like a solid product from a good company. I need to get a grooming table too (the husband holding the dog on the kitchen island isn't working out) so I might lump them into one purchase. 

I definitely don't want to go super cheap, but I was hoping there was a cheaper model by the big companies for people like me who need to trim, but don't have a poodle or long haired dog.


----------



## OhChristen (Jun 20, 2013)

You can also buy just a grooming arm and loop (there are several options) and attach it to a table you already have, providing it is not a slip-and-slide table and that it is solidly constructed and all that. Tables aren't cheap either, and an attachable arm might be cost-effective for less frequent use.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have any other table that would really work, so I figured I would just buy the whole thing.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Buy a quality used clipper. The at home Andis clippers are not ideal. You may get a few good uses from them, and then busted, dull blade, etc. Are you on facebook? There is a site for buying and selling grooming equipment and I just saw a single speed Andis clipper on there.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Graco, yes, I'm on FB. What's the site?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

if you want something light and quite. this http://www.renspets.com/arco-se-cordless-clipper-purple.html is decent for light work. yes a little pricey for light work. but the blade that it comes with is a 5 in 1. 9, 10, 15, 30, and 40. So it saves having to buy either of the blades you want


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> Graco, yes, I'm on FB. What's the site?


Barter Pet Groomers


----------

